

This Is The Chart That Should Have Apple A Little Bit Worried  - shasa
http://www.businessinsider.in/This-Is-The-Chart-That-Should-Have-Apple-A-Little-Bit-Worried/articleshow/25844861.cms

======
coldtea
> _Well, the reason smart phone market share matters is that in technology,
> profits tend to accrue over time to the dominant platform. What happens is
> one platform becomes the standard, and developers focus their attention on
> that platform. As they focus on that platform, they abandon the other
> platform, and it becomes a second tier player. When that happens, consumers
> become less interested._

How exactly did that work out with Wintel vs Mac profits, 30 years down the
line?

Oh, right, Apple makes as much profit from desktop/laptop sales as the 3
biggest Wintel vendors combined...

